# Need advice



## Michael Rash (May 23, 2021)

I just purchase a 97 z3 2-8 with 63 thousand miles The car belonged to an elderly Lady who passes in 2016 and the car remained parked in a garage until I purchased it last night.Now to my question the car had it's 60 thousand mile tune up, but when brought out of storage after plugs, gas drain and fill up with high test, a bottle of fuel cleaner, bottle of dryer and octane boost it still bogs down with no power under load uo hill etc. If you floor it it bucks and won't pick up any speed. I have driven it about 40 miles and does do a little better but can only get a speed of around 50 down hill and around 30 in 3rd up hill if it's not to steep. So any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh had a meter put on it for check engine light and got a cylinder misfire.


----------



## craig01b (Apr 4, 2010)

Michael Rash said:


> I just purchase a 97 z3 2-8 with 63 thousand miles The car belonged to an elderly Lady who passes in 2016 and the car remained parked in a garage until I purchased it last night.Now to my question the car had it's 60 thousand mile tune up, but when brought out of storage after plugs, gas drain and fill up with high test, a bottle of fuel cleaner, bottle of dryer and octane boost it still bogs down with no power under load uo hill etc. If you floor it it bucks and won't pick up any speed. I have driven it about 40 miles and does do a little better but can only get a speed of around 50 down hill and around 30 in 3rd up hill if it's not to steep. So any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh had a meter put on it for check engine light and got a cylinder misfire.


Check for fire at all the plugs.... is your reader bmw specific? Does it idle normally. Is there a fuel filter?


----------

